# (Not so) Good deal on a Mercury!



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ELGIN-MENS-Deluxe-Long-Tank-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-BICYCLE-Prewar/302678553119?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=49917&meid=e3aed77cbd994be88dc7f73342e1a7ba&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=302669513110&itm=302678553119&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2018)

*VINTAGE ELGIN MENS Deluxe Long Tank BALLOON TIRE TANK BICYCLE Prewar???*



 4 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
snowmanss-s10 (1038 )
100% Positive feedback
Condition: Used
Price: US $650.00 Buy It Now
30-day returns
Located in United States
19 watchers
Shipping:
$100.00 Standard Shipping |
Item location: New Haven, Indiana, United States
Ships to:  United States


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 23, 2018)

That long toolbox tank is awesome


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2018)

If a true Pod bike, I believe it should have a built in sidestand. Missing the correct stem too.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 23, 2018)

Someone please buy this bike and sell me the handlebars.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2018)

It is a good deal.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2018)

Missing the rear reflector too.


----------



## kreika (Mar 23, 2018)

No pod, no hub caps, no rear reflector, no stem, total resto. Cha ching!!!! But if you have the missing parts(lol) your in there!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2018)

kreika said:


> No pod, no hub caps, no rear reflector, no stem, total resto. Cha ching!!!! But if you have the missing parts(lol) your in there!!!




Yeah I’m not seein a good deal


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah I’m not seein a good deal



Alright fine I'll edit the title then.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Alright fine I'll edit the title then.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2018)

crap there doesn't seem to be any way to do it


----------



## Rollo (Mar 23, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> crap there doesn't seem to be any way to do it



... Thread tools ... top right ..


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 23, 2018)

I like the fender tip thingies!

That thing is cool thanks for posting it up Chris!

and to Mike for the stem pic!


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 23, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> If a true Pod bike, I believe it should have a built in sidestand. Missing the correct stem too.View attachment 775468



If anyone has one of these stems pm me I need one thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> If anyone has one of these stems pm me I need one thanks



Let me check


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 23, 2018)

Bird crap is free......


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2018)

I'd like a lonnnngg stem too....

Sewiously!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> I'd like a lonnnngg stem too....
> 
> Sewiously!



We all do...


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2018)

So based off these pics, im gonna say the bird poop on mine is original.good as being in the catalog to me!


----------



## removed (May 2, 2018)

The tank door makes it a 500 tank


----------

